# Detailer's Domain: BMW M5 - massive paint restoration and correction



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - BMW M5 
Requirements - Wet sand imperfections and lots and lots of Paint Correction

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Wetsanding
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf Pad - Griots Orbital 
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Wax
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned
- Plastic - wiped down and protected

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
Sonax Premium Carnauba Paste Wax
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Vital Conditioner


Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior before

































Interior afters

















Exterior
Before

























Prep - Wash, decon, autoscrub, wheels, tires, engine

Wheels

































Wash


































Iron Cut

















Rinse









Stoner's Tarminator to remove the rest of the grime









Before - imperfections galore you name it, this M5 had it.

















































































Trunk in different angles

















































More imperfections

























































Wetsanding the imperfections

























































50/50 shots 









































































After some heavy compounding (didn't get to the fuel door yet)









More









Before

























After

































Rear fender before









Close up









After

















Rinsing off the car

















Tight beads from Sonax Premium Class Carnauba

















Afters
Engine

































Final After shots


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Excellent job on a beautiful car, :thumb:.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, those wheels are amazing


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job, again. Amazing wheels!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job on a stonking car! Exterior looks amazing but i'm sorry, i really don't think wood trim goes well with red leather!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ADV wheels :argie::argie:


Really great transformation with the Racing Tank mate :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job fella

and those wheel's :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Phil , you really had your work cut out on this M5 :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------

